
The End of Facebook (2011) - notRobot
https://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2011/06/15/the-end-of-facebook/#74adcd862220
======
notRobot
Thread from 2011:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2660680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2660680)

